# Pepsola acl soda bottle Sudbury Ontario



## RCO (Nov 20, 2019)

just sharing a bottle I saw online when searching around google , never seen it before . appears to have been sold on the icollectors site earlier this fall for a small amount , think it was worth a lot more . 


its from Brunet's beverages which was a bottler from Sudbury Ontario , have seen a few of there bottles before but there not common . they operated from the 1940's till 1956. have a few Sudbury bottles but yet to acquire one from brunet's . 

it doesn't look much like a pepsi bottle but the name " pepsola ' and fact its for a cola drink . its clear they were trying to produce something similar to pepsi . 
pepsi was being bottled in Sudbury but another bottler had the franchise according to my book . 




https://www.icollector.com/PEPSOLA-POP-BOTTLE-SUDBURY_i34417866


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 20, 2019)

Well that was certainly a play on Pepsi-Cola !!!... I wonder if Brunet's ever had any legal interactions because of their product name being so similar?


----------



## RCO (Nov 20, 2019)

Canadacan said:


> Well that was certainly a play on Pepsi-Cola !!!... I wonder if Brunet's ever had any legal interactions because of their product name being so similar?




I don't know anything about the history of this bottler other than it was from Sudbury and when it operated , none of its bottles seem to be easy to find . I don't even seem to have pictures of them although is a couple I've seen before at the bottle show 

back then there was so many smaller bottlers making there own cola drinks , it would of been impossible for coke and pepsi to go after all of them


----------



## JKL (Nov 20, 2019)

I picked a number of bottles up at an auction this summer.  Around 10 for $50 if memory is correct.  There were 5 or 6 Sudbury bottles, a Timmons Bottle and a couple MacDonald Beverage from North Bay.
Pepsola was one of them.  
Pics are of the Pepsola and 2 of the Star Bottling bottles.  I have added a pic of the bottom of the Pepsola bottle.  Maybe someone can interprete the date.  Not my forte!
These are the only ones I have seen other than online. (Sorry about the orientation of the pics)


----------



## embe (Nov 20, 2019)

How many bottlers were in Sudbury?  Interesting how the "Enjoy" script off the last bottle is similar to Kist.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 20, 2019)

embe said:


> How many bottlers were in Sudbury?  Interesting how the "Enjoy" script off the last bottle is similar to Kist.


Fun fact about that bottle, the label design is a generic design used by several different unrelated bottlers.  It seems that it's just a design you could order from the glassmaker.  Generic bottle designs were the standard in Canada but the generic label designs are a lot less common.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 21, 2019)

Yes pretty much the same script as the Kist on the "Enjoy"
And here are two others that used a similar label design, except it's snow shoes vs cross country skis. I had not seen this Star Beverages before!


----------



## RCO (Nov 21, 2019)

embe said:


> How many bottlers were in Sudbury?  Interesting how the "Enjoy" script off the last bottle is similar to Kist.



it was somewhat of a booming mining city at the time so there was more bottlers than you'd think , kist isn't listed as being bottled there but was likely being sold there . 

according to my book "star bottling works " had the pepsi and 7 up franchise , Sudbury brewing and malting co had the coca cola franchise . Canada dry was also being bottled there . and was several other smaller bottlers who operated for various periods , some short lived and others longer


----------



## RCO (Nov 21, 2019)

JKL said:


> I picked a number of bottles up at an auction this summer.  Around 10 for $50 if memory is correct.  There were 5 or 6 Sudbury bottles, a Timmons Bottle and a couple MacDonald Beverage from North Bay.
> Pepsola was one of them.
> Pics are of the Pepsola and 2 of the Star Bottling bottles.  I have added a pic of the bottom of the Pepsola bottle.  Maybe someone can interprete the date.  Not my forte!
> These are the only ones I have seen other than online. (Sorry about the orientation of the pics)



surprised to see that anyone on the site had this bottle as I don't think its very common , but unsure how uncommon it is , I don't feel like any of Brunet's beverages bottles are easy to find as I rarely see them 


have seen the yellow star beverage bottle , it seems to be the most common star bottle , never seen the 7 oz green label winter themed star bottle from sudbury , however have seen a green label star bottle before but its from Kirkland Lake and very similar , its posted below 

there is also an embossed art deco style star bottle and a blue and white acl bottle  , i'll post a picture of them , don't have this bottle but seen it online before


----------



## RCO (Nov 24, 2019)

I came across a better picture of the Star sudbury embossed bottle online , this one had been dug by a digger in Sudbury Ontario . you can see the " star " embossing and on very bottom reads " star bottling works Sudbury ont "  I don't have this bottle yet but have to keep an eye out for one as its a neat one .


----------

